# RBB Interesting Head Colour.



## CamdeJong (Mar 4, 2011)

Thought I'd throw up a pic of a Red-Bellied Black I cought a few years back, at Woodgate Beach near Childers, QLD. The lady reported a "very dark snake with a brown head" so I obviously assumed Eastern Brown. Amazingly, though, it turned out to be a young RBB, about 1.2m and not in the best health. It was emaciated and her dog had given it a beating so I kept it at home for a few weeks and rehabilitated it. As some would know Red Bellies often have some amount of brown colouration on the nasal scales, but this one was a step above, and a beautiful snake. Anyone else come across one like this?


----------



## harley0402 (Mar 4, 2011)

wow i have never seen that before, i had one in my yard the other week and it was comletely black except for the red belly of course but yeah, thats unreal.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 4, 2011)

Red belly blacks down here in the Hunter Valley are often marked like that especially the larger ones 6 feet and over. He`s a nice looking black


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2011)

A member on here posted a pic of a hatchie he bred that had a head even lighter than that

Nice looking RBBS


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 4, 2011)

Yer that was an insane looking red belly.


----------



## Torah (Mar 4, 2011)

Do RBBS's hard to keep ?? Do they bite/strike more often than an python ???


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 4, 2011)

There's a lot to consider if you're going to keep a potentially dangerous snake. I keep and do snake shows with red bellies and they are an incredibly placid species if handled correctly and for a long time, depending on the individual, but to keep them you need to look into how to get the appropriate restricted license in your state, and I'd recommend volunteering at a zoo or reptile park to learn how to treat vens from professionals.


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 4, 2011)

Are red bellies as annoying to handle as I hear? or do they just sit there?


----------



## Torah (Mar 4, 2011)

CamdeJong said:


> There's a lot to consider if you're going to keep a potentially dangerous snake. I keep and do snake shows with red bellies and they are an incredibly placid species if handled correctly and for a long time, depending on the individual, but to keep them you need to look into how to get the appropriate restricted license in your state, and I'd recommend volunteering at a zoo or reptile park to learn how to treat vens from professionals.


 
thanx , plus I definately DONT want vens even when I have the appropriate license , maybe when the kids move out but I dont like the idea of something that can really hurt/kill me as a pet lol I was just curious as to their temperament


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Not as nice looking as that one, but found this one with a red face in the western Brigalow Belt.


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! They're amazing animals.


----------



## Moreliavridis (Mar 4, 2011)

They both look like they are happy :lol:

Great looking RBB's though


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 4, 2011)

nice pics Dan!


----------



## ssssmithy (Mar 4, 2011)

here's a rbb of mine with a head im yet to find anything similar to,very different. 
ive also caught quite a few the same as the ones above around the lockyer valley in SEQ in the past few years.
nice snakes guys,smithy.


----------



## Kellcat (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome snakes guys! Especially like the colouring on yours smithy.


----------



## thals (Mar 6, 2011)

The one's up north along the east coast tend to have the brown coloured snouts whereas most down south esp in Vic you'll find are all black.


----------

